# Can I cook two hams in one electric roaster?



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Use the 18 # as a starting point, and adjust downward a bit.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

If a fresh ham look up temperature. If pre smoked or cooked most instructions say to 140 degrees


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hams are cooked by cold smoking. If not smoked they are a leg of pork. The oven time is just to heat them.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yes, most hams are already cooked, so all you have to do is warm them up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry, I should have rephrased. It is a pre-cooked ham. 

I'm cooking for a Christmas party so I do want to figure out about how long it will take to warm so I can have it ready to go at the appropriate time.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

couple hours would be my guess


----------



## clayjane (Apr 23, 2018)

We usually cook a 12 lbs turkey with electric roaster in almost 3 hours, if you need to cook 2 big hams maybe you need to cook them separately with 2 times.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the response clayjane but this thread is from four years ago!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I didn't realize saw a response that sounded good and looked- hey that's me. Didn't realize I had been on here that long. Must have been not long after I started. Time is seemingly flying now.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Beau Wellll, how did the hams turn out four years ago?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Woodhaven said:


> Beau Wellll, how did the hams turn out four years ago?


Haha, they turned out fine. Routinely do two of them at once now!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It always gives a little pang when you start reading a thread and you see one of our departed members posting.....and then you have to double check the date!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I noticed that as well.


----------

